# Hf Blast Cabinet



## dlane (Apr 3, 2016)

went to a garage sale yesterday and picked up the hf blast cabinet with legs the big red one $40.00   
It looks new except glass is lightly scratched, I'll polish that out . Wish I could get a smoke bomb and set it off inside to see where it needs sealing. Also need to get a vac that traps the fine dust somehow.


----------



## Slackerzinc (Apr 3, 2016)

Unless the guy that put it together used caulking, it will need sealing at every seam/joint


----------



## silverforgestudio (Apr 3, 2016)

No smoke bomb needed- positive pressure it through a glove hole and run a lit candle around the edges- when the flame dances- its leaking there. A friend had one in his shop where we spray-coated the entire inside with epoxy resin with a white (reflective) coloring... the outside edges each got a strip of 1x1 aluminum angle with caulk along the inside bend.

He also added a "Dust Deputy" under the stand and it catches a tremendous amount of the particulate.

This added about 7-10 pounds to it- but its lasted him about 5 years now and he uses it fairly regularly.


----------



## TommyD (Apr 3, 2016)

I hooked up a dust collector with a shop vac to a homer depot 5 gallon bucket with some h2o in it another line from there to my cabinet. Mine is a different make and I 'm sure they used the same underpowered light.


----------



## dlane (Apr 3, 2016)

It's just going to have to go out side when used, yup the light is also lame.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 3, 2016)

Is it the current model, or the older model?


----------



## dlane (Apr 3, 2016)

Don't know it's got a black plastic door , 12v inside light , looks like the current one on HF web site
The seams have what looks like weather strip in them , it's the red floor model .
Came with some black media in it , ran it for about ten mins didn't see any leeking out,
Gona need to get a dedicated vac with a good filter for it.
Thanks for the help


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 3, 2016)

Ok I have the older model. The mane cabinet is formed wit only one seam. Get a good shop vac. And a Dust Deputy.
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=51625686&KPID=19913726&pla=pla_19913726


----------



## jmanatee (Apr 4, 2016)

I also use the dust deputy and the home depot bucket vac.   I needed a hose adapter to go from 2.5 to 1.25  (I think not positive on size)   

The dust deputy collects 95% + of the the stuff.   The bucket vac has a small filter and this keeps it clean to keep the suction going.

I also added a baffle over the outlet side of the cabinet, similar to the inlet side.   This helps keep the media in but let the dust out.   

I also put a bigger tube over the pickup tube that extends up out of the media.   This helps to stop the pulsing in the gun.


----------



## dlane (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks I have a dd headed this way, the outbound baffle sounds like a plan also.
Thanks


----------



## BGHansen (Apr 4, 2016)

I sealed my benchtop HF blast cabinet with caulk and clear Flex-Seal.  Still leave it in a box just in case but the cabinet does not leak anymore.

Bruce


----------



## roadie33 (Apr 4, 2016)

BGHansen said:


> I sealed my benchtop HF blast cabinet with caulk and clear Flex-Seal.  Still leave it in a box just in case but the cabinet does not leak anymore.
> 
> Bruce



Bruce,
I am thinking of getting the Bench top model also.
How good is it and whats the biggest size part it can handle comfortably?


----------



## shoot summ (Apr 4, 2016)

Tacoma Blasting makes a kit to completely change the feed process on that cabinet.  Replaces the siphon tube, and replaces it with a feed from the bottom of the cabinet.    I used the kit on my cabinet even though it isn't a HF, I adapted it.  The owner of Tacoma(Mike I think), is very helpful as well.

Here is a video for the upgrade kit:





I used the HF reclaimer on my cabinet as well:
http://www.harborfreight.com/blast-cabinet-reclaimer-kit-60739.html


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 4, 2016)

^^ Well they don't have that kit on eBay now.


----------



## shoot summ (Apr 4, 2016)

kd4gij said:


> ^^ Well they don't have that kit on eBay now.


You can call them, they sell them direct.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 4, 2016)

I wasn't going to buy one, Just looking to see if the price has come down. I am running a Scat pickup tube and gun. I got the gun at a flee market for 2 bucks and ordered the pickup tub from TP tools. I am to cheep to buy the scat kit for $99.. Some day I will build a foot pedal valve and build the rest. I am just cheep like that.


----------



## GarageGuy (Apr 5, 2016)

kd4gij said:


> Ok I have the older model. The mane cabinet is formed wit only one seam. Get a good shop vac. And a Dust Deputy.
> http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=51625686&KPID=19913726&pla=pla_19913726
> 
> View attachment 126264



+1 on a Dust Deputy for your blast cabinet.  They are excellent.  I draw from the cabinet -> Dust Deputy -> Shop Vac (no filter) -> out the back wall of the garage.  Almost no grit inside the Shop Vac.  The Dust Deputy will fill the 5 gal bucket full before I get a pound of grit in the Shop Vac.  The outlet from the Shop Vac going out the back wall of the garage keeps any grit from being discharged into my work area.  My bench grinder makes 20x more of a mess than my blast cabinet does.

GG


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 5, 2016)

now way in hell i'd put single pane glass in a cabinet


----------



## shoot summ (Apr 5, 2016)

Single strength with double on top of it, works great, and easy to replace the single when it gets scratched up.  Way cheaper than the clear film covers and lasts longer.


----------



## dlane (Apr 5, 2016)

The glass is a pita to remove / replace, itty bitty nuts washers, my arms aren't long enough.
I put some goop on the outside of the nuts after putting back together.
Also installed a motor guard toilet paper compressed air dryer/filter on it .
Any suggestions for the dust deputy bucket , I was thinking a 5gal bucket with lid
Thanks


----------



## BGHansen (Apr 5, 2016)

roadie33 said:


> Bruce,
> I am thinking of getting the Bench top model also.
> How good is it and whats the biggest size part it can handle comfortably?


I can comfortably put a 20" long part in it.  It did not come with a cabinet light so I mounted a flourescent desk lamp inside.  HF does not sell replacement disposable sheets for protecting the inside surface of the window.  I had a bunch of 1/8" clear vinyl and use that for protectors.  Use a couple of old screen door latches to secure the sheets.  I also have a water filter right at the blaster.  Otherwise it was trying to throw mud, really had a lot of moisture in my air.  It works fine for my needs.  I have a Campbell Hausfeld 4 HP 20 gallon compressor rated at something like 9 CFM at 100 psi.  Picked up the blaster with one of the 25% off coupons so it was around $80.

Bruce

Bruce


----------



## catoctin (Apr 5, 2016)

I bought one of the cabinets from HF in September and ended up going down the Tacoma Company route.  Mike at Tacoma was real helpful with assembly tips but delivery of the upgrade equipment was a bit slow.  He was in the middle of a redesign last fall and my parts didn't arrive until Christmas Eve.  I must say the cabinet works real well with all of his tips and equipment.  Here are some of the noteworthy things I went through on the assembly:

1. All major cabinet seams on the top and side seams were sealed with silicone during assembly.
2. The foam gasket was used to attach the lower hopper to the top of the cabinet without sealer.
3. A bead of polyurethane window sealant was run down the inside hopper seams.  This stuff dries real slow but provides a slicker surface
     and does not cause the media to hang up.
4. Tacoma uses the left side cabinet air port for air inlet and the rear right side as an outlet.  Mike has instructions how to close off the topside of the air outlet baffel
5. I bought an air inlet baffle from Tacoma and installed it on the inside.  The baffle comes with the topside closed.
6. Mike recommends replacing the HF light with a high output halogen.  This creates heat and helps keep the media dry.  The lighting is also better.
7. I also used the Oneida Dust Deputy with my shop vac.
8. I replaced all of the door foam strip because mine was stuck to the door trim during shipping.  Also adding a second strip on the door bottom will fill a void area that collects media that will dump on
     the   floor after media blasting.  Mike sells an improved door shield that prevents this.
9.  I duct taped over the door holes to avoid another media collection place.
10.  I completely modified the window installation mechanism while waiting for my parts to ship.  My setup uses 3/4" x 1/8"  flat steel as an interior windows frame.  The was welded together and tapped for machine screws.  I have to be careful with the hole placement since the sheet metal hole pattern is off from the top of the box.  The frame was then glued to the box interior with the left over polyurethane sealer.  I used washers and the mounting nuts to hold it together for a few days while the sealer dried.    Foam tape is used on the top of the cabinet as a sealing mechanism just as HF does it.  
11.  Mike recommends using single strength glass as a sacrificial interior shield the the double strength glass from HF on the outside.  I just place both sheets of glass on the foam, placed the frame over the machine screw studs, and ran the nuts in place with washers.  
12.  Welded together a mobile base.

One thing I haven't seen or heard in the videos on the Tacoma Company setup is the the fact that this is an HVLP system.   I modified my compressor to bypass the on board air regulator.  There was a port on  my compressor controls that gave me access to tank pressure versus the regulated output.  This was done to avoid as many restrictions as possible.   My media blaster hose is also 1/2" and not the typical 3/8".

I have maybe 20 hours on the setup so far and it seems to run quite well.  It hasn't clogged yet even when it is raining out.

-Joe


----------



## jmanatee (Apr 5, 2016)

catoctin said:


> 9.  I duct taped over the door holes to avoid another media collection place.
> 10.  I completely modified the window installation mechanism while waiting for my parts to ship.  My setup uses 3/4" x 1/8"  flat steel as an interior windows frame.  The was welded together and tapped for machine screws.  I have to be careful with the hole placement since the sheet metal hole pattern is off from the top of the box.  The frame was then glued to the box interior with the left over polyurethane sealer.  I used washers and the mounting nuts to hold it together for a few days while the sealer dried.    Foam tape is used on the top of the cabinet as a sealing mechanism just as HF does it.



9.  I forgot I did this too,  You really must cover the hold in the door or every time you open it media will fall on the ground,  I also added like a 2" lip on the bottom of the door so when the door is closed most of the media goes back in instead of landing on the door jamb.

10.  This is the next change for me...  Improving the window glass removal/replacement.


----------



## catoctin (Apr 5, 2016)

jmanatee said:


> 9.  I forgot I did this too,  You really must cover the hold in the door or every time you open it media will fall on the ground,  I also added like a 2" lip on the bottom of the door so when the door is closed most of the media goes back in instead of landing on the door jamb.
> 
> 10.  This is the next change for me...  Improving the window glass removal/replacement.



I probably would have never done 10 but the ship time for the parts was pretty long so there was plenty of time to play with it.  Now that it is done, it will make changing the glass a snap.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 5, 2016)

buy better gloves


----------



## roadie33 (Apr 5, 2016)

Toolmaster, was that the older or newer model that failed?
They changed some things in the new model. 
I've heard of one way to tell is if it has one or 2 clamps on the door.


----------



## dlane (Apr 5, 2016)

Them are soom sorry looking gloves


----------



## dlane (Apr 6, 2016)

Wow there isn't much to the dust deputy for $50.00 , hope it works on the fine stuff


----------



## jmanatee (Apr 7, 2016)

dlane said:


> Wow there isn't much to the dust deputy for $50.00 , hope it works on the fine stuff



It works,...  I dont know why but it does


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## dlane (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks , now all I need is a compressor pump , time will tell !.
I may try making a larger one for 4" hoses for his dust collector that spews fine dust everywhere


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 7, 2016)

Google "DIY cyclone"  There are lots of plans out there. The DD is just a small cyclone by the way.


  And if you don't want to build it there is always the Super Dust Deputy
http://www.oneida-air.com/inventory...&CatId={17F46883-40BB-471E-982F-E5F28583241B}


----------



## GarageGuy (Apr 9, 2016)

dlane said:


> The glass is a pita to remove / replace, itty bitty nuts washers, my arms aren't long enough.
> I put some goop on the outside of the nuts after putting back together.
> Also installed a motor guard toilet paper compressed air dryer/filter on it .
> Any suggestions for the dust deputy bucket , I was thinking a 5gal bucket with lid
> Thanks


Yes, a 5 gallon plastic bucket with a lid is perfect for the Dust Deputy.  Seal the DD to the lid with silicone before you put the bolts in.  Be sure to use a nice 2 1/2" shop vac hose, and not those skinny hoses.  You need to move some CFM.

I've used single pane glass in my blast cabinet for 30 years and haven't had a problem, but if a 1/2" of stacked glass makes you feel good, go for it.  The abrasive you're using will determine how often the glass needs replacing.  If you use glass beads it will last years.  Sand or Black Magnum, less.  Walnut shells or plastic, forever.  Its not a big deal either way.  To me, changing blast media is more work than replacing the glass.  If your cabinet is tiny, the glass will wear faster because it has more media hitting it.  Big blast cabinet the glass lasts longer because not so much abrasive deflects back to the glass.

GG

Sent using Tapatalk from someplace deep inside the garage


----------



## dlane (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks GG , the cabinet came with black magnum in it , the plan is to use glass bead .
The PO had the plastic on the outside glass inside should of been other way around, glass has a slight haze on it now. The little screws ,nuts,washers are a pita to replace the glass.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 9, 2016)

You might want to just polish the glass.
http://www.eastwood.com/pro-glass-polishing-kit.html



 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## dlane (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks for the link Steve, I'll keep that in mind. Kinda pricey tho. Wounder how it works on windshields, bad wiper blade scratched my truck glass .


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 9, 2016)

It's meant for windshields, but for deep scratches they have a more aggressive compound.  There are other glass polishes out there, including one that popped up many times, called Griot's Garage Glass Polish.  
One thing to keep in mind is that polishing can result in ripples that are annoying (or in a windshield could be a real distraction). Polish a large area and keep the polisher moving.


 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jun 3, 2016)

Here is the write up I did for my cabinet. Pretty much the same basic mods everyone does.
http://www.nc4x4.com/forum/threads/upgrading-the-harbor-freight-blast-cabinet.171456/


----------

